
Ask HN: Why does your company PII-wall software and documentation? - zbrozek
I frequently encounter websites that demand that I fill in some personal information (many don&#x27;t authenticate it at all) before permitting me to download software or documentation. Frequently it&#x27;s a hardware vendor (e.g., ST Micro). I find it an annoying waste of time and always fill out those forms with garbage.<p>Why does you company do this and what value do you derive from this anti-user behavior? I&#x27;m hoping to hear from folks working at companies that actually do this, rather than speculation from folks who don&#x27;t.
======
orionblastar
I don't do it with my web sites. I use WordPress and you can read it without
registering an account.

A few friends of mine (ex-trolls trying to make a troll proof site at
[http://kr5ddit.com](http://kr5ddit.com) and the open source version at
[http://k666.kr5ddit.com](http://k666.kr5ddit.com) if anyone wants to help
out)

We are like a community trying to use virtual points called kr5ddits to mod
posts and comments and exchange them for bitcoin so good behavior is rewarded
and bad behavior uses some speed bumps like are you human captcha and being
shown as an anonymous user.

Yes you don't have to make an account to post, but you won't earn kr5ddits.

I think this new model of ours should be better than the old Scoop sites like
Kuro5hin ECT that copied Slashnet and Slashdot.

Why do big companies do It? They want to collect the data to sell to 3rd
parties and spammers for money. They don't care about the users and how this
angers them. Every one of us that hates it they get 10+ who create an account
count or buy a subscription.

There was a website called bugmenot that had accounts and passwords for
various sites that people donated.

